# eth0 in ifconfig, but not /proc/interrupts

## lord_nimula

I just finished installing Gentoo (AMD64) on my laptop, and I cannot bring up the network interface. The output from ifconfig shows eth0, but eth0 shows up nowhere in /proc/interrupts. lsmod shows that the appropriate driver (via-rhine) is loaded, and the kernel is started with the 'noapic' option (which solved all problems on the LiveCD).

Also, during boot I get the error that 'netmount was not started' when the kernel is attempting to bring up the interface. I suspect that the two issues are related, and so I am trying to solve the first one first.

Any thoughts?

--Lord Nimula

----------

## lord_nimula

I have been all over the following information trying to resolve this. What am I missing?

From dmesg:

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 noapic video=vesafb)

Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r14 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.2 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.2-r2, ssp-3.4.1-1, pie-8.7.6.5)) #1 Thu Jan 13 23:55:27 CST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003fefb000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fefb000 - 000000003ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff00000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffe0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

No mptable found.

On node 0 totalpages: 261872

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 257776 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x00000000000f85e0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Arima  161Fh    0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fef6b1f

ACPI: FADT (v001 Arima  161Fh    0x06040000 PTL_ 0x000f4240) @ 0x000000003fefae66

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003fefaeda

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD    APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fefafb0

ACPI: DSDT (v001  Arima 161Fh    0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: Skipping IOAPIC probe due to 'noapic' option.

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID:          <6>Product ID:              <6>APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #1 Version 3 at 0xFEC00000.

Processors: 1

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ e0000000 size 256 MB

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 noapic video=vesafb console=tty0

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz PIT timer.

time.c: Detected 2205.059 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 1024196k/1047488k available (3266k kernel code, 22588k reserved, 1399k data, 192k init)

Calibrating delay loop... 4341.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=2170880)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ stepping 0a

ACPI: IRQ10 SCI: Level Trigger.

Using local APIC NMI watchdog using perfctr0

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.528 MHz APIC timer.

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *9, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs 23) *11, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs 22) *10, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs 21) *10, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 1)

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.6[C] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

TC classifier action (bugs to netdev@oss.sgi.com cc hadi@cyberus.ca)

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 940M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

SGI XFS with ACLs, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 0 to 9

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 0 to 11

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 0 to 11

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.6, from 10 to 9

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

inotify init: minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 35

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC25N080ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GCA-4080N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: raid5 personality registered as nr 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  6688.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: generic_sse (6688.000 MB/sec)

raid6: int64x1   1820 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   2640 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   2738 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   1898 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    1335 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    2144 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    2988 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (2988 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered as nr 8

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

device-mapper: 4.3.0-ioctl (2004-09-30) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09b)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x18 (950 mV)

powernow-k8: cpu_init done, current fid 0xe, vid 0x6

ACPI wakeup devices: 

SLPB  LID PCI0 PS2K USB1 USB2 USB3 Z00A CRD0 NICD 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 1 devices found

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 10, pci mem ffffff000004e800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 9, io base 0000000000001c80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 11, io base 0000000000001ca0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 11, io base 0000000000001cc0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d0002000-d00027ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00032521290139c8]

eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth1: VIA Rhine II at 0x1800, 00:03:25:14:5f:23, IRQ 11.

eth1: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 0021.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device ffffffff80531820(lo)

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [161f:2032]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:0a.0, mfunc 0x01001002, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

VP_IDE: port 0x01f0 already claimed by ide0

VP_IDE: port 0x0170 already claimed by ide1

VP_IDE: neither IDE port enabled (BIOS)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

```

From 'lspci -v':

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 01)

 Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge

 Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 8

 Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

 Capabilities: [80] AGP version 3.5

 Capabilities: [c0] #08 [0060]

 Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

 Capabilities: [58] #08 [8001]

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800 South] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

 Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: d0100000-d01fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d8000000-dfffffff

   Expansion ROM at 00002000 [disabled] [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Rioworks: Unknown device 2032

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 11

   Memory at ffe7f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=05, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 1: 40000000-403ff000

   I/O window 0: 00005000-000050ff

   I/O window 1: 00005400-000054ff

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0000:00:0c.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Unknown device 17f9:0002

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 11

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Rioworks: Unknown device 2032

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9

   I/O ports at 1c80 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Rioworks: Unknown device 2032

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at 1ca0 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Rioworks: Unknown device 2032

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at 1cc0 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Rioworks: Unknown device 2032

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

   Memory at d0002800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

   Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Rioworks: Unknown device 2032

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at 1ce0 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

   Subsystem: Rioworks: Unknown device 2032

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

   I/O ports at 1000

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: Rioworks: Unknown device 2032

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

   I/O ports at 1400

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine II] Embeded Ethernet Controller on VT8235

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at 1800

   Memory at d0002c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

0000:00:13.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

   Memory at d0002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   I/O ports at 1c00 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [80] #08 [2101]

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

   Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

   Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

   Flags: fast devsel

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] (prog-if 00 [VGA])

   Subsystem: Rioworks: Unknown device 2032

   Flags: bus master, fast Back2Back, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 9

   Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

   Memory at d0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [58] AGP version 3.0

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

```

From 'ifconfig -a':

```

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-03-25-21-29-01-39-C8-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:25:14:5F:23  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x1800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

From 'cat /proc/interrupts':

```

           CPU0       

  0:     125754          XT-PIC  timer

  1:        460          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  8:          0          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:          0          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd, VIA8233

 10:          6          XT-PIC  acpi, ehci_hcd, ohci1394

 11:          1          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd, uhci_hcd, yenta

 12:       3954          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:      68121          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         12          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:         21 

LOC:     125661 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

From 'lsmod':

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ds                     21000  2 

snd_via82xx            28900  0 

snd_ac97_codec         76416  1 snd_via82xx

gameport                4992  1 snd_via82xx

snd_mpu401_uart         8192  1 snd_via82xx

via82cxxx              12336  0 [permanent]

yenta_socket           20992  0 

pcmcia_core            65676  2 ds,yenta_socket

via_rhine              22660  0 

mii                     5760  1 via_rhine

ide_tape               36128  0 

st                     40868  0 

eth1394                22032  0 

sbp2                   25608  0 

ohci1394               33668  0 

ieee1394              117592  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

usb_storage            68800  0 

ohci_hcd               21124  0 

uhci_hcd               31520  0 

ehci_hcd               30852  0 

```

From 'rc-update show':

```

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

            coldplug |      default                  

         consolefont | boot                          

         crypto-loop |                               

          domainname |      default                  

              hdparm |                               

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug |                               

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                nscd |                               

             numlock |                               

              pcmcia |      default                  

             portmap |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

              serial | boot                          

                sshd |                               

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

```

----------

## UberLord

my via-rhing NIC in my server doesn't use an interupt either - but unlike yours, mine is fully working.

Maybe if you posted the error message you're getting we could help more

----------

## CriminalMastermind

i'm not realy sure, but one thing i did notice is there are a lot of things on irq 11.  i've never done it but i think you can specify a irq on the command line of ifconfig, or you may be able to pass one the the kernel/module when it loads.... i'm just guessing here.

what happens when you try to bring the interface up with an ip?

----------

## lord_nimula

UberLord--

The error message goes something like:

```

* Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...                                                [ !! ]

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

         "netmount" was not started.

```

As I indicated before, I think that the first problem is the cause of the second. My theory that the problem with eth0 has something to do with interrupts is based on the observation that eth0 shows up in /proc/interrupts when booting from the Gentoo LiveCD, as well as when booting from Knoppix, but not from the installed system.

By the way, the kernel I am using is built from the gentoo-dev-sources. For the AMD64 version of the 2004.3 release, is this a problem?

CriminalMastermind--

I tried:

```

ifconfig eth0 24.124.101.133 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 24.124.101.255

route add default gw 24.124.101.255

```

Route told me that the network is unreachable. The information used came from 'ifconfig' and 'route' run on the last working Knoppix configuration before I rebooted (in fact, I shut down the machine uncleanly to keep Knoppix from formally giving up the lease).

----------

## Ox-

Your ifconfig says:

```
eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-03-25-21-29-01-39-C8-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:25:14:5F:23 

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x1800
```

I don't see UP or RUNNING on either of those.

----------

## bootc

```
ifconfig eth0 24.124.101.133 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 24.124.101.255 up
```

Make sure you have that up at the end of the ifconfig line, or you won't actually start the interface.

If this works, make sure you've edited /etc/conf.d/net properly, and that you've got your interfaces to activate at boot:

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

To get eth1 to start up you'll probably need to link net.eth1 to net.eth0:

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.eth0 net.eth1
```

HTH,

Chris

----------

## CriminalMastermind

 *lord_nimula wrote:*   

> CriminalMastermind--
> 
> I tried:
> 
> ```
> ...

 if ifconfig did not generate an error, then there may not be a problem with eth0.  (though as mentioned above, you should specify up at the end.)  i would bring up the interface, make sure it came up with an ip and see what everything looks like with a plane old 

```
ifconfig
```

then i would try pinging your own ip and others on your local network.  then i would worry about routeing.

there is something i find quite odd though.... your gateway that you are trying to assign is your broadcast for you network.  that seems very odd to me.... sounds like zero config i think it's called.  i really know very little about a config like that.  normaly, your defalut route would be another computer... usually ending in .1.  are you sure that is what the gateway should be?

----------

## lord_nimula

1. Retried setting gateway with 24.124.101.0; same results.

2. Taking a closer look, the interface that I should really be interested in is eth1, not eth0 (only one eth? interface shows up with the LiveCD).

I'll retry and report back in a few minutes.

----------

## lord_nimula

I suppose the problem now becomes how to force eth1 and dhcpcd to use IPv4:

```

Script started on Sat Jan 15 09:15:21 2005

[root] ~ # dmesg

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 noapic video=vesafb)

Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r14 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.2 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.2-r2, ssp-3.4.1-1, pie-8.7.6.5)) #1 Thu Jan 13 23:55:27 CST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003fefb000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fefb000 - 000000003ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff00000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffe0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

No mptable found.

On node 0 totalpages: 261872

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 257776 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD           ) @ 0x00000000000f85e0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Arima 161Fh  0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fef6b1f

ACPI: FADT (v001 Arima 161Fh  0x06040000 PTL_ 0x000f4240) @ 0x000000003fefae66

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003fefaeda

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD   APIC 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fefafb0

ACPI: DSDT (v001  Arima 161Fh  0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: Skipping IOAPIC probe due to 'noapic' option.

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID:   <6>Product ID:       <6>APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #1 Version 3 at 0xFEC00000.

Processors: 1

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ e0000000 size 256 MB

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 noapic video=vesafb console=tty0

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz PIT timer.

time.c: Detected 2205.088 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 1024196k/1047488k available (3266k kernel code, 22588k reserved, 1399k data, 192k init)

Calibrating delay loop... 4341.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=2170880)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ stepping 0a

ACPI: IRQ10 SCI: Level Trigger.

Using local APIC NMI watchdog using perfctr0

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.528 MHz APIC timer.

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23) *9, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs 23) *11, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs 22) *10, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs 21) *10, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 1)

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.6[C] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

TC classifier action (bugs to netdev@oss.sgi.com cc hadi@cyberus.ca)

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 940M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

SGI XFS with ACLs, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 0 to 9

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 0 to 11

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 0 to 11

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.6, from 10 to 9

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

inotify init: minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 35

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC25N080ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GCA-4080N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: raid5 personality registered as nr 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  6688.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: generic_sse (6688.000 MB/sec)

raid6: int64x1  1820 MB/s

raid6: int64x2  2640 MB/s

raid6: int64x4  2738 MB/s

raid6: int64x8  1898 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1  1335 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2  2140 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4  3015 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (3015 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered as nr 8

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

device-mapper: 4.3.0-ioctl (2004-09-30) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09b)

powernow-k8: 0 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8: 1 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

powernow-k8: 2 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x18 (950 mV)

powernow-k8: cpu_init done, current fid 0xe, vid 0x6

ACPI wakeup devices:

SLPB  LID PCI0 PS2K USB1 USB2 USB3 Z00A CRD0 NICD

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 1 devices found

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 10, pci mem ffffff000004e800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 9, io base 0000000000001c80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 11, io base 0000000000001ca0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 11, io base 0000000000001cc0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d0002000-d00027ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00032521290139c8]

eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth1: VIA Rhine II at 0x1800, 00:03:25:14:5f:23, IRQ 11.

eth1: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 0021.

eth1: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0021

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device ffffffff80531820(lo)

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [161f:2032]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:0a.0, mfunc 0x01001002, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

VP_IDE: port 0x01f0 already claimed by ide0

VP_IDE: port 0x0170 already claimed by ide1

VP_IDE: neither IDE port enabled (BIOS)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

[root] ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0   Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-03-25-21-29-01-39-C8-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

   BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

   RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

   TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

   collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

   RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:25:14:5F:23

   BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

   RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:463 overruns:0 frame:0

   TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

   collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

   RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

   Interrupt:11 Base address:0x1800

lo   Link encap:Local Loopback

   inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

   inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

   UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

   RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

   TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

   collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

   RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0   Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

   NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

   RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

   TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

   collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

   RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

[root] ~ # ifconfig eth1 up

[root] ~ # ifconfig

eth1   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:25:14:5F:23

   inet6 addr: fe80::203:25ff:fe14:5f23/64 Scope:Link

   UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

   RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:479 overruns:0 frame:0

   TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

   collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

   RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

   Interrupt:11 Base address:0x1800

lo   Link encap:Local Loopback

   inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

   inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

   UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

   RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

   TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

   collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

   RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

[root] ~ # dhcpcd eth1

[root] ~ # dmesg|grep eth1

eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

eth1: VIA Rhine II at 0x1800, 00:03:25:14:5f:23, IRQ 11.

eth1: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 0021.

eth1: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0021

eth1: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0021

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

[root] ~ # ifconfig eth1

eth1   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:25:14:5F:23

   BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

   RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:1165 overruns:0 frame:0

   TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

   collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

   RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

   Interrupt:11 Base address:0x1800

[root] ~ # exit

Script done on Sat Jan 15 09:17:50 2005

```

----------

## CriminalMastermind

i just noticed something i missed before in you dmesg...

 *lord_nimula wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0) 
> ```
> ...

 

i don't know anything about this, but that sure sounds like ip over firewire.... probalby something you don't want.

you can move your via-rhine line above the eth1394 line in the file...

```
/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel.2.6
```

that will change the order the modules are loaded in.  the first network driver loaded would be eth0, second eth1, etc...  so eth1 will become eth0 next reboot.

or you could just get rid of the eth1394 module from boot up if you arn't using it.

if you already have eth0 setup the way you want it configured on bootup, just eth0 is refuring to the wrong interface, that is one way to fix it.

 *lord_nimula wrote:*   

> 1. Retried setting gateway with 24.124.101.0; same results. 

 

that is not a valid ip address.  ending in .0 is used to represent the network itself.  as i said earlier.... an ending of .1 (24.124.101.1 in this case) is normally a router... but that is not always the case.  if you are using dhcp, then the route will get setup for you.

----------

## lord_nimula

Actually, I managed to resolve the problem by adding acpi=off to the boot parameters. Now I just need to figure out how to enable ACPI without interfering with the networking. (Actually, it isn't necessary, but this is a laptop, and it would be nice.)

----------

